# Couple prewar glass reflectors



## scrubbinrims (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm letting an aluminum Persons reflector go and a NOS Saf-T-Ray that's 3 1/4 diameter.
Lmk what you think if interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2022)

$45 on the Persons


----------



## Kansan (Oct 7, 2022)

$75 for both + shipping


----------

